# New project: Reefer icing platform



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a space on one of my team tracks too narrow for
most industrial buildings. A pic of a small steamer coal
loading platform got my attention. But since I have no
steamers, what use could it be? That's when I saw another
pic of a reefer Ice loading platform. Refrigerated cars were
cooled by ice well into the early 60s, and that's my layout era.

For you youngsters who have never known about this factor
of railroading here is a great discussion.

http://modelingthesp.blogspot.com/2012/12/refrigerator-car-service-terminology.html

The article describes how shippers had a choice; car is
spotted at their dock iced, or it is loaded then moved
to an icing platform. Either way, consider the switching
required, just one more thing to make switching
sessions interesting.

Here are a few pictures of the loading platforms and devices.

http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/atlas-reefer-ice-loading?reply=42961695953130884

I like the 'trolley' mounted conveyor system in one pic. It would
be an interesting challenge to build the platform with rails atop
that the trolley would run along to ice car after car.

That is going to be my next project. It'll take a while to design it
but I'll keep progress posts for those interested.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Prliminary design.

This is a track side view. 

Office and refrigeration room on the left topped by cooling tower.
(it is being carefully checked for Legionaires disease.)

Haven't decided whether to extend the building under the loading
platform or the platform on girders or pilings. On the platform is a
conveyor from the refrigeration room to the trolley with a
blower on top, ductwork to the support tower for the cable
supported duct that will swing to the car hatch.









I'm thinking of using N scale wheels for the trolley.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Moving forward on the construction of
the Reefer Ice loading platform

Here's the glue jig I made so that all
five bents will be the same. The pins
stay in place and you simply drop the precut
pieces in their 'slot' and apply a tiny 
dab of glue.

The parts are Everygreen H beam vertical
support, C beam lateral support.
and flat bars.










I got 3 of the five done today.










Evergreen I beams will rest atop
the 5 bents to support the 
'concrete' platform that will have
rails imbeded for the trolley.

These are going faster that the
fuel loading platforms, so maybe
I'll get 'em done before Labor Day.

Don


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice work DonR, please keep us updated as your progress with the build.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you.

I have had to wait on materials to come to local hobby shop
so work was delayed. I hope to be back at it soon.

Don


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2015)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Decided to go ahead and get as much done on the mast and pivoting
duct system that reaches out over the reefer to blow crushed ice
into the roof hatches.

I had to build the boom and the ducts from various size Evergreen
styrene I beams, H beams, C beams and 1/16" styrene flat strip.
The boom does actually pivot on a hub of an ordinary straight pin.

The first pic shows the actual size by
shooting it was an AA battery.









This is a side view You see the plastic kit car
spruel that from which I cut off the tiny pulleys in the
top of the mast and on the boom.









This looks straight on. There will be
cables that run from the pulleys in the
mast top to the pulley on the boom to
support it.









This is from the back and may show the
pulleys better. 









The mast will be attached to the trackside
corner of the trolley and will have duct
from it to the crusher/blower on the
trolley yet to be made.

Don


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2015)

Looking great, thanks for the update and the pictures!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Finally got back on the trolley that will ride on the ice platform
yet to be built.

That's a dime on the table to give you scale. It looks
cruddy, because I have already weathered it; grime
and rust everywhere since it spends it's life in the
elements. This is a trackside shot. You can see the
boom with the head that will drop the crushed ice
in the reefer hatch. There is a mast at the top
of the boom support. It will have the electric
'cable' from a central post because the trolley
in real life moves. I leaned the conveyor against
it to show where the ice blocks come into the crusher,
then drop down to the blower.










This is an angle from the conveyor end. You can see 
where the ice goes into the crusher.









I had to fabricate the duct work from an Evergreen styrene
H beam using flat styrene strips to close the H gaps.

The conveyor is Everygreen H beam with [ inserts.
There will be a non movable section imbedded in the
platform top.

This thing is the epitime of repurposing scraps and
spare parts.

The crusher on top was fashioned from a section of a
Gillette multiblade tray, I found a suitable piece of
plastic to form the motor and gear box.

The blower is a round moisture control gadget with
a motor attached resting in another piece of the
Gillete tray.

The vertical supports are Evergreen styrene H columns
bracing is Evergreen styrene strips. It also uses various
sizes of I and [ beams from Evergreen. The top is
card stock

N scale car wheels wil go in the bottom of each
of the 4 vertical supports to ride on rails embedded
in the platform floor. 

I'll be back later with progress on the actual platform
and ice house.

Don


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

Don, good progress on the build. I am often kidded about not throwing anything out, so will have to save this post so I show it to all of my naysayers, namely the wife and kids.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Making a sandwich, but no lettuce, tomato or mayo.

This is the top of the icing platform that will be supported by
the steel frames in the background. 

My design has the steel frame of Evergreen styrene H beams
with card stock 'floor' to which I have glued the 'rusted'
rails and smaller Evergreen H beams on either side
of the rails, one side for flange way, the other side
as frame for 'concrete' platform. You see the parts
used.









Here I have partially assembled it. The 'concrete'
card stock simply slides in the H grooves and will
be glued.









Here is the way the top of the platform will
look when fully assembled. It will, of course,
get serious weathering. The end without frame
will attach to the ice house which will have
an opening for the ice conveyor which will
be on the platform between the rails.









I'll go ahead and assemble the platform on it's
concrete base awaiting Evergreen 'brick' siding
that will be the walls of the Ice house attached.

Don


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking very good. Cant wait to see the finished set.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hard to believe I've been working on this little ice platform & trolley for a month.
It does have a lot of tiny little parts. 

This is a view from overhead that shows the two rails and
the conveyor that will bring the ice from the ice house yet
to be built. It will attach to the left end.

The latest additions are the power mast with it's cable
to the mast on the trolley. The juice is now on.
You see the conveyor to the top mounted ice crusher.
Under it is a blower connected to the trolley mast
thru a duct system. The boom carries the crushed ice
to the reefer roof hatch where it is blown in. The trolley
runs on rails to properly position it next to the car.










This is a trackside angle view.









And here is the view trackside straight on.









It will sit on a 'concrete' base as will
the ice house. I'm waiting for the 
Styrene Brick wall material to come in.

The lighting made the whole thing look
much brighter than it is. I intentionally
weathered it to show 2 decades of use.
It will soon be abandoned as new refrigerated
reefers are coming into use.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That came out very nice Don. :appl: :appl:
Much better than store bought.

Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank yew, guys.

This is the most complex model I've attempted. It has very
many tiny parts that really don't show up good in the pics.
Most of it is various types and sizes of Evergreen styrene
parts from the hobby shop. The main thing is that it
provided hours and hours of modelling enjoyment. The
reason I put it on display is to encourage others, probably
with much more craftsmanship than I have, to get into
scratch building. 

Don


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Don, That was very interesting and I enjoyed reading about your build. I am about to start on 5 kits I have purchased for my layout. That is why I started reading some of the posts in this part of the forum. These kits will not be scratch built but overtime I hope to get to that type of construction. 

Thanks again. Very nice job.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You'll enjoy the kits. They'll be a bit less tedious than scratch
building from what I've
heard. And you won't have to scrounge around in the
junk pile to find parts. But they will offer the same sit at your workbench enjoyment
that scratch building affords. A very pleasant way to spend a few
hours working with your hands.

The styrene brick sheets came in and I have now started
work on the ice house.

Don


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Don, I'll keep you posted on my project. I think I'll start a new thread in this forum over the weekend.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Don, How is your progress? I am still working on my scene and got a little bogged down but posted some progress today. I'd like to see where you go with this because it looks very cool.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's just about done. I've been out of town on a family
visit and I have a couple of days I'll be doing other things,
so it may be later this week before I have the 'done' pics
available.

Don


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Looking forward to them


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Progress...The Ice plant and icing platform have finally
been moved to their location on the layout. I still have
some parking lot painting and details
and shrubbery (weeds) to install, but
after these long months, the dang thang is ready to
cool some hot stuff from the desert. Tho considering
the rust, wear and tear, it's not known how long
it can do it's job.









A better angle to see the ice plant front.









Don


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nicely done Don. In addition I like the elevations on your layout. It gives a realistic look to the country side. One of the things I need to do to my layout is add elevation. The flat surface gets quite boring.

That old icing station is hardcore. Made out of real strong metal and meant to last. You'll freeze that desert before it quits.

Thanks for posting this project and letting me learn some of your tricks.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Don that came out real good. Looks like you're all set for a few tall cool ones.

agic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Because my first loco buys were a Santa Fe FA and a Santa Fe GP40
I said, well, it looks like I'm moving to the Southwest. So the
basic 'theme' of the layout is a Santa Fe railroad junction in a small
city in one of the arid regions of the Southwest. That meant to me
that nice green lawns and lush, fertile farms would not be featured,
instead, scrub, weeds, sand, and a mesa here and there. The
short mounds with where the railroad cuts through just seemed to
be right to get away from total flatness on the layout otherwise.
They're just some wadded up paper covered by W/S plaster cloth
and my first attempts at scenic painting using Walmart's economical
crafts paints. The greenery is various W/S grass and tree materials.

Don


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Than you for that info. I am working on a scene right now and I plan on adding similar small build-ups to provide a little elevation. I'll let you know how it comes out.

I have enjoyed reading about your ice house. What's next?


----------

